
Dan Abramov makes £100K/year base at Facebook London - tempsy
https://twitter.com/benlesh/status/1228492948377083904
======
dossy
Who is Dan Abramov? This is linking to a tweet by Ben Lesh. Did you mean
[https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1228454264915271683](https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1228454264915271683)
?

~~~
tempsy
Ooh yes. Can’t change it now but there’s a discussion on Twitter on sharing
tech salaries.

------
betolink
He should make way more based on what FB pays their average Engineers(and Dan
is not average by any means), I know people that knows/does half of what he
knows and make 200+. That said, I think salaries in tech are crazy!

------
raidicy
I would have assumed he made way more than that for who he is.

